# What ever happened to 1 Cal?



## FM001 (Oct 5, 2010)

Does anyone remember the diet drink 1 cal, when I was diagnosed in the early 80's there was little choice of soft drinks suitable for diabetics, so 1 cal it was or just drink water. Tasted awful compared to the drinks available now and was always surprised how it lasted so long, did it just get discontinued or was it re-branded and goes under a different name now?  Toby.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 5, 2010)

Not sure, but this page gives an interesting history of low calorie drinks  - was TaB the same as One Cal?

http://www.snopes.com/business/names/tab.asp


----------



## AJLang (Oct 5, 2010)

Was 1 cal the same as TAB?  When I was growing up I didn't like tea, coffee or water so the low cal sugar free fizzy drinks were all I had.......wonder why I'm now a Diet Coke addict..........


----------



## AJLang (Oct 5, 2010)

Loops sorry Northener I didn't,t realize that you had asked the question.......thinking about it more I think I remember a lemon/lime one cal. Or is old age playing tricks on my memory?


----------



## SacredHeart (Oct 5, 2010)

Oooooh, I loved Tab!


----------



## FM001 (Oct 5, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Not sure, but this page gives an interesting history of low calorie drinks  - was TaB the same as One Cal?
> 
> http://www.snopes.com/business/names/tab.asp





That's a good question, I seem to recall they were a different drink although I could be wrong, I'll take a read of your link.  Thanks.


----------



## FM001 (Oct 5, 2010)

Looking at your link Northerner it would appear that 1 cal was Tab, I just remember the advert singing 1 calorie, so perhaps this is throwing me a little here.  Toby.


----------



## Flutterby (Oct 5, 2010)

As I recall Tab was totally different to 1 cal, there weren't many about that I could drink in the 70's, amazing how it's changed now!


----------



## Twitchy (Oct 5, 2010)

From what I remember they were different - I loved One Cal as it just wasn't diet coke!   I can remember what felt like an amazing range in Superdrug as a kid! 

Thank heaven for pepsi max / coke zero, I really, really really hate diet coke after too many years of it lol!


----------



## Annimay (Oct 5, 2010)

Does anyone know what the difference is between Diet Pepsi and Pepsi Max?


----------



## SweetGuy (Oct 5, 2010)

Annimay said:


> Does anyone know what the difference is between Diet Pepsi and Pepsi Max?



Everything you ever wanted to know 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pepsi_Max

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diet_Pepsi


----------

